# Overnight stay for Eurotunnel UK Terminal?



## KeithChesterfield

In an earlier thread about parking before crossing by Eurotunnel someone mentioned South Road, Hythe.

Is it still available for overnight parking, is it relatively safe and has anyone used it recently?

Or what are the alternatives?

We won't get down to the Tunnel until late at night and have booked an early morning crossing.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## bigcats30

Can't you just sleep at the tunnel?? always loads of space when I've crossed.....and you might even get an earlier one


----------



## Grizzly

I'd do the same as bigcat. Look on Google Earth and you'll see how big the parking is and just how many corners there are to have a little privacy and quiet. There's a coach park type waste water and cassette drop though I would not use the fresh water as it is used for rinsing cassettes. Even in high season it is never full and at night it will not be even busy.

I'd be quite surprised, if you arrived late at night, if you were not asked if you wanted to go straight through on the next train. You can then whiz round to Cite de Europe for the night there- about 6 minutes from the tunnel exit.

G


----------



## kimbo4x4

Why not phone Eurotunnel and see if they will change you to a night time crossing. Then just nip into Citie de Europe (next to tunnel terminal) and overnight. Refreshed for your drive the next day.
Alternative - The Aire at Park and Ride at Canterbury is not too far away.


----------



## GEMMY

How far is it from Guess to the Chunnel :?: 

tony


----------



## Bigusdickus

Don't forget Marine Parade at Dover, it's free after 6pm and not far out of the way.
Bd..


----------



## bigcats30

Again why not just stay at the Tunnel?? its free open all night and has facilities??

and safe

and close to where you want to be.....like you are THERE.


----------



## Charisma

I was at Eurotunnel at Midnight last week and the carparking area was pretty empty and quiet with two MH's parked up for the night looking very cosy with sat dish up watching TV. I was on the 00.20 train and it was not full.

Dave


----------



## Camdoon

Tunnel gets a bit shirty if you turn up more than 2 hours before. Check prices are the same and change booking. Stay at Cite Europe and wake up in France.

"If you arrive within 2 hours either side of your reserved time you will be offered a space, on the next departure with availability without charge. The maximum check-in allowed is 2 hours so you cannot be earlier than that without accepting an earlier departure when available. If you are more than 2 hours late but still within the validity of your ticket you will be allocated a space but there may be a charge if the tariff for that time is higher."


----------



## Grizzly

Camdoon said:


> Tunnel gets a bit shirty if you turn up more than 2 hours before. Check prices are the same and change booking. Stay at Cite Europe and wake up in France.
> 
> "If you arrive ."


I don' t think we have ever been on time in all the many times we've travelled: we are always early, sometimes very early. There is no one there to get shirty as it is all automatic and we are always either put on the next one without charge if within 2 ish hours of our booked time or asked, by the machine, if we want to pay a small amount extra and go next, if we are very very early. No-one has ever commented or even noticed.

G


----------



## brimo

Citie Europe always for us !!


----------



## KeithChesterfield

We should - depending on traffic, Dartford crossing, comfort breaks, etc - arrive in the Folkestone area around 8 to 9 pm.

We don't want to cross on that day as it would mean we would not be on the Short Stay Saver fare but have to pay a high supplement and be on the Long Stay fare.

Also, rather than make a 'long' day and cross after midnight to France we'd rather park up, have a good nights sleep and be refreshed for a decent days travel once we get to France early in the morning.

If we go the automated tolls, say around 8pm, at Eurotunnel they might only offer the option of a train straight away and charge us a supplement before letting us into the Terminal.

That's why I asked about the Hythe option or any other free / reasonably cheap parking places.

Sorry I didn't explain in a bit more detail earlier.


----------



## MEES

If you belong to Britstops there is a very nice pub nearby


----------



## jiwawa

Yes, we used a Britstop nr Ashford last year. Not sure if it's in the 2014 book - it's buried somewhere inaccessible at the moment!


----------



## spence

Evening,

I used the tunnel 2 weeks ago for a crossing at 01:20. I arrived over 3 hours early hoping to get a earlier crossing but the man at the booth said sorry, you have the off peak crossing and i can't change it unless i paid another £60

Feeling a little disappointed as there was only 6 cars in the car park I went into the terminal and asked the reception desk if it was normal to not to let me go earlier with my off peak crossing if there was space. I was told that I can always go through on the letter before and if there is space they will put you on the train. No charge.

The train would not have been 30% full. We arrived at Cite Europe for the night, go careful when going into the entrance as there is some building work going on but the entrance is still the same.

Drinking the Leffe at the moment 

Spence


----------



## mikebeaches

I'd always understood that Eurotunnel would not admit arrivals more than 2 hours (or thereabouts) prior to scheduled departure. In other words you'd be turned away, either by a human, or by the automated check-in machine.

But from some of the comments on here, it sounds as though they will admit arrivals more than 2 hours ahead of schedule. And even allow overnighting?

I'd be grateful if somebody could confirm if this is the case please.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## bigcats30

mikebeaches said:


> I'd always understood that Eurotunnel would not admit arrivals more than 2 hours (or thereabouts) prior to scheduled departure. In other words you'd be turned away, either by a human, or by the automated check-in machine.
> 
> But from some of the comments on here, it sounds as though they will admit arrivals more than 2 hours ahead of schedule. And even allow overnighting?
> 
> I'd be grateful if somebody could confirm if this is the case please.
> 
> Thanks, Mike


You can go to the terminal (where all the shops are etc) when you like....there are NO barriers.

You cannot go to the train more than two hours before...which is a completely different area.....you go from the terminal through barriers and security to a waiting area for your train.

Just like going to the airport....you can go through security whenever you like but you can't go to your gate until an hour or so before.

The train waiting area is totally different to the terminal.


----------



## mikebeaches

bigcats30 said:


> You can go to the terminal (where all the shops are etc) when you like....there are NO barriers.
> 
> You cannot go to the train more than two hours before...which is a completely different area.....you go from the terminal through barriers and security to a waiting area for your train.
> 
> Just like going to the airport....you can go through security whenever you like but you can't go to your gate until an hour or so before.
> 
> The train waiting area is totally different to the terminal.


Interesting - I'd thought it WASN'T like an airport. I thought that 'check-in' was usually electronic, on arrival at their premises and the number plate recognition identifies you and says if you can catch an earlier train etc. But if you arrive too early it would send you away again, advising to return later.

On the website it clearly states: "Come off at Junction 11a straight to our Check-in booths. Please check in at least 30 mins and no more than 2 hours before your booked departure time."

Mike


----------



## bigcats30

If you arrive to early they direct you to the terminal......its if you try and get on the train where you are turned away BACK to the terminal....

booths...terminal......booths/security....train


----------



## Stanner

I have arrived at the French Terminal over 2 hours early and been very positively told "Non!" and to come back at the right time. Everytime I've travelled on the tunnel there have been very large barriers preventing access to the terminal buildings - they also rather unsportingly expect you to have a booking before they let you through. 


Where is this very appealing barrierless access?


----------



## mikebeaches

bigcats30 said:


> If you arrive to early they direct you to the terminal......its if you try and get on the train where you are turned away BACK to the terminal....
> 
> booths...terminal......booths/security....train


Hmm, interesting. We'll perhaps give it a try next time. Certainly your advice is contrary to everything I'd previously understood.

I was sure I'd read of a number of folk on here who had been sent back up the motorway to the service station there to wait if they arrived too early. And I was convinced they did not allow overnight stopovers at the terminal. But hey ho, perhaps I've got it all wrong.

Mike


----------



## bigcats30

well things have changed then.....on both this side and the French side I arrived 6 hours early on the UK and about 4 hours French and both times I was told I could wait at the terminal.....which we did....with many other people who sit and buy **** and booze and other crap.

THEN we go through the booths/secuirty that check your ticket and timing to ensure you aren't to early (2 hours) and THEN sat in ANOTHER waiting area.

They have HUGE terminals at both crossing...how would they get any business if they turned you away??


----------



## Grizzly

Mike is right : the first thing you come to off the M20 is the check- in barrier where your numberplate is recognised and you are given a letter indicating your crossing. If you are within 2 hours of your booked crossing them you are usually offered the next crossing letter free of charge. If more than 2 hours then you are asked if you would like to pay extra for an earlier crossing. You then go to the terminal buildings and parking area where you wait for your crossing letter to show on the display boards before driving off to the checking and boarding areas.

That said, we usually book for a 10 am crossing from France and a 5 pm from UK and usually in winter, spring or autumn. This means they are never busy and so , reasonably enough, send you off when they can on the nearest convenient train. We have never been turned away at either French or UK end but then this might be different in peak season.

There is a private service area on the M 20 - Stop24- close to the exit for the terminal. They charge a substantial sum ( £20) for overnight but you can - could anyway - do 2 hours free. See their website.

http://www.stop24.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10

G

Edit to add link above


----------



## Stanner

> They have HUGE terminals at both crossing...how would they get any business if they turned you away??


Well they do and have done - I have also been at both terminals when you have had to queue for a parking space. :roll:


----------



## bigcats30

Grizzly said:


> Mike is right : the first thing you come to off the M20 is the check- in barrier where your numberplate is recognised and you are given a letter indicating your crossing. If you are within 2 hours of your booked crossing them you are usually offered the next crossing letter free of charge. If more than 2 hours then you are asked if you would like to pay extra for an earlier crossing. You then go to the terminal buildings and parking area where you wait for your crossing letter to show on the display boards before driving off to the checking and boarding areas.
> 
> That said, we usually book for a 10 am crossing from France and a 5 pm from UK and usually in winter, spring or autumn. This means they are never busy and so , reasonably enough, send you off when they can on the nearest convenient train. We have never been turned away at either French or UK end but then this might be different in peak season.
> 
> There is a private service area on the M 20 - Stop24- close to the exit for the terminal. They charge a substantial sum for overnight but you can - could anyway - do 2 hours free. See their website.
> 
> G


Yes you are asked if you wish to go earlier and if not you have to sit and wait at the terminal......You don't have to pay to go to the terminal.

Thats exactly what happened to us....we said NO we don't want an earlier train and they directed us to the terminal....and waited.


----------



## mikebeaches

Grizzly said:


> Mike is right : the first thing you come to off the M20 is the check- in barrier where your numberplate is recognised and you are given a letter indicating your crossing. If you are within 2 hours of your booked crossing them you are usually offered the next crossing letter free of charge. If more than 2 hours then you are asked if you would like to pay extra for an earlier crossing. You then go to the terminal buildings and parking area where you wait for your crossing letter to show on the display boards before driving off to the checking and boarding areas.
> 
> That said, we usually book for a 10 am crossing from France and a 5 pm from UK and usually in winter, spring or autumn. This means they are never busy and so , reasonably enough, send you off when they can on the nearest convenient train. We have never been turned away at either French or UK end but then this might be different in peak season.
> 
> There is a private service area on the M 20 - Stop24- close to the exit for the terminal. They charge a substantial sum ( £20) for overnight but you can - could anyway - do 2 hours free. See their website.
> 
> http://www.stop24.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10
> 
> G
> 
> Edit to add link above


Thanks Grizzly - that mirrors my understanding precisely; but much better articulated.

Interesting that Stanner has been turned away on the French side too.

We have always tried to follow the guidance on the website concerning arrival time.

But I'm the first to think it is a bit short-sighted from a commercial perspective, if there is space available in the terminal car park not to allow customers arriving early to use it. I can understand perhaps when it's busy in peak season.

And I would have thought it could provide a useful additional revenue stream to allow motorhomes and caravans stay overnight for a modest fee (£5 - £10), if travelling next morning, say before 10am, for example?

Mike


----------



## Littlebt

*Planning a tour*

Hi Keith,

All tour planning goes out of the window once you set off!! But who knows you might be the first to stick to it.


----------



## Grizzly

mikebeaches said:


> And I would have thought it could provide a useful additional revenue stream to allow motorhomes and caravans stay overnight for a modest fee (£5 - £10), if travelling next morning, say before 10am, for example?
> 
> Mike


Mike: I have had reason to write to Eurotunnel a couple of times and have found them approachable and reasonable. I did not know about the waste disposal facilities at the terminal for example until I asked further.

What about putting your suggestion to them ? On the negative side it might force them to clarify and make more formal what is, I suspect, an informal arrangement at the moment but, if the situation is made clear it would help a lot of people who are havering about where to stay before a crossing.

There is no need for clarification at Sangatte as the Cite Europe does for most of us though I often wonder if that will last forever. We had hoped that the building work at one end of the car park was to be a proper borne etc but not so.

G


----------



## mikebeaches

That's a good idea G. I'll drop them a line. 

We are like you - normally leave Folkstone in the evening, and return from Calais in the morning. Sometimes stay at Cite de Europe, but often down the autoroute at Baie de Somme, which we really like.

And we generally travel outside peak season too - late spring and late summer.

Need to carefully think through the case before I write, in order to make it sound feasible. We're currently touring in southern Spain and Portugal, but home in less than a week, so will do it then.

Mike


----------



## wp1234

mikebeaches said:


> But from some of the comments on here, it sounds as though they will admit arrivals more than 2 hours ahead of schedule. And even allow overnighting?
> 
> I'd be grateful if somebody could confirm if this is the case please.
> 
> Thanks, Mike


No problem turning up early and getting in to park up.I arrived at 1230 hrs for a 1550 hrs train last week in a car and they offered my an earlier crossing on the 1250hrs train for an extra £80 which I declined ,so just had lunch in the terminal and went for the 1420 hrs departure at no extra charge .


----------



## ceejayt

We stayed at the Britstop near Ashford just a few days ago Short review here


----------



## bigcats30

Again as it seems only a couple of people actually do it

YOU can stay for FREE at the terminal......

Arrive early..they will ask at the booths if you want to cross early (and pay extra) you say NO, and they will direct you to the terminal

That simple

You can do it at the French side too.


----------



## mikebeaches

bigcats30 said:


> Again as it seems only a couple of people actually do it
> 
> YOU can stay for FREE at the terminal......
> 
> Arrive early..they will ask at the booths if you want to cross early (and pay extra) you say NO, and they will direct you to the terminal
> 
> That simple
> 
> You can do it at the French side too.


And what about overnight in the terminal car park before a morning crossing?

Mike


----------



## Grizzly

mikebeaches said:


> Need to carefully think through the case before I write, in order to make it sound feasible.
> 
> Mike


Mike...it might be worth reminding them- in passing as it were- that only Eurotunnel passengers can overnight there anyway as anyone who gets that far will have had to pass through the number-plate recognition check. There is no chance of it being turned into a wild-camping spot for motorhomers ( or worse !) which might be one of their fears if they give blanket approval.

G


----------



## mikebeaches

Grizzly said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to carefully think through the case before I write, in order to make it sound feasible.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Mike...it might be worth reminding them- in passing as it were- that only Eurotunnel passengers can overnight there anyway as anyone who gets that far will have had to pass through the number-plate recognition check. There is no chance of it being turned into a wild-camping spot for motorhomers ( or worse !) which might be one of their fears if they give blanket approval.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Exactly! But thanks for making the point.

M


----------



## blaine

We stayed at the Dukes Head Dymchurch Road. We were given this Pub through MHF member. True to form we rang in advance and the Landlord welcomed us, no need to go in for a drink, we did.

Pub very quiet and car park snug but as we were the only ones there it was no problem. We have a 7ft Arto. Lovely walk to the front in the morning then homeward bound


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Thanks for all the useful replies.

We will have a go at stopping overnight on Wednesday at the Terminal and I'll let you know how we get on.

If they put us on a late evening train without an extra charge we'll go over and park up at the Wissant or Boulogne aires – it just makes getting a baguette for breakfast a bit earlier and easier.

Again, thanks for taking the time to post replies.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## chasper

We have a 7ft Arto. :lol: :arrow:


----------



## GaryL

This is probably no good for Keith but, for anyone else thinking of staying overnight on this side of the pond, I can recommend the Drum Inn at Ashford, which has a small campsite.


----------



## nicholsong

chasper said:


> We have a 7ft Arto. :lol: :arrow:


That is how you get the 'car' rate on the ferries :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Our journey to France by Eurotunnel last Wednesday evening – or not as the case might be!

We arrived at the Eurotunnel check in booths just before 8.30 pm. The Automatic Number Plate Recognition system failed to work and we had to use either our credit card or booking reference number.

We tried the credit card a couple of times but it wouldn't accept it and had just started to enter the reference number on the booking form when a voice asked if we were okay or needed help.

He asked for our reference number, which we gave, and he said 'You're a bit early, aren't you?' The booked time to cross was 5.50 am.

'Would you like an earlier crossing?' he asked and looked to see if it was possible.

He said if we wanted to cross before midnight there would be a 'supplement' of £164.

We declined the generous offer of more than doubling our total outlay for a return crossing and asked to be allowed to go by our booked train at 5.50am.

'Sorry' he said 'but overnight parking is not allowed at the Terminal. You will have to stay somewhere else and return to check-in any time after 3am'

He suggested we try the 24 hours Port and Early arrival stop at junction 11 on the M20, about a five minute drive, or perhaps Folkestone.

We were let out of the Terminal by the 'side' gate and drove to Jct 11. We parked outside the 'Stop 24 Services' building and noted the welcoming sign 'FREE parking for two hours - £20 for any time up to 24 hours after the two hours'

We decided to get something to eat, they have a KFC and a Burger outlet, and then go any try to find the parking in Hythe that I mentioned in my original post and hopefully save having to fork out £20.

Thanks to the directions provided by a helpful lady we spoke to in the Aldi carpark in Hythe we soon found South Road and parked up at the side of the road for a very decent sleep and free parking.

So despite many saying that overnight parking is allowed I'm afraid the very polite Eurotunnel employee at check-in thought otherwise.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## GEMMY

Thanks for the update Keith

tony


----------



## rayrecrok

> KeithChesterfield"]Our journey to France by Eurotunnel last Wednesday evening - or not as the case might be!
> 
> We arrived at the Eurotunnel check in booths just before 8.30 pm. The Automatic Number Plate Recognition system failed to work and we had to use either our credit card or booking reference number.
> 
> We tried the credit card a couple of times but it wouldn't accept it and had just started to enter the reference number on the booking form when a voice asked if we were okay or needed help.
> 
> He asked for our reference number, which we gave, and he said 'You're a bit early, aren't you?' The booked time to cross was 5.50 am.
> 
> 'Would you like an earlier crossing?' he asked and looked to see if it was possible.
> 
> He said if we wanted to cross before midnight there would be a 'supplement' of £164.
> 
> We declined the generous offer of more than doubling our total outlay for a return crossing and asked to be allowed to go by our booked train at 5.50am.
> 
> 'Sorry' he said 'but overnight parking is not allowed at the Terminal. You will have to stay somewhere else and return to check-in any time after 3am'
> 
> He suggested we try the 24 hours Port and Early arrival stop at junction 11 on the M20, about a five minute drive, or perhaps Folkestone.
> 
> We were let out of the Terminal by the 'side' gate and drove to Jct 11. We parked outside the 'Stop 24 Services' building and noted the welcoming sign 'FREE parking for two hours - £20 for any time up to 24 hours after the two hours'
> 
> We decided to get something to eat, they have a KFC and a Burger outlet, and then go any try to find the parking in Hythe that I mentioned in my original post and hopefully save having to fork out £20.
> 
> Thanks to the directions provided by a helpful lady we spoke to in the Aldi carpark in Hythe we soon found South Road and parked up at the side of the road for a very decent sleep and free parking.
> 
> So despite many saying that overnight parking is allowed I'm afraid the very polite Eurotunnel employee at check-in thought otherwise.
> 
> :wav: :wav: :wav:


hey up.

That's what happened to us, the machine would not take anything because we were too early, we also had the guy telling us we couldn't stay.

So we just drove off onto a back road for a couple of miles looking for somewhere to stop, there was a lay bye so we just pulled onto that, we had the car on a four wheel trailer on the back so was limited to where we could stay and the lay bye was perfect..

Except it was on a steep hill to get back to the chunnel, and when we woke up there was a good 3 inches of snow that had fallen while we were asleep... OH bugger!.. We set off and the van just went straight up without even spinning a wheel... Obviously it was my supreme driving skills :wink: ..

ray.


----------

